# FCC Greenlights Delphi's SKYFi3



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Electronics maker Delphi received the final necessary approvals from the FCC
Monday authorizing the sale of its latest XM satellite radio receiver - the SKYFi3.
The new unit will be available with an expected retail price of $229.


----------

